# New Player in Online DVD Rentals



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Movie Gallery, the No. 2 movie rental chain in the United States, said it will open
an online DVD rental service later this year, taking on Netflix and Blockbuster in
the space with its Movie Gallery and Hollywood Video brands. The service is being
positioned as a low-cost offering for consumers. The announcement came after
recent news of Movie Gallery's purchase of MovieBeam, a video-on-demand service
spun off from Disney last year.

Source: www.mediabizcorp.com


----------

